

OpenId loves foaf+ssl - _pius
http://blogs.sun.com/bblfish/entry/http_openid4_me_openid_foaf

======
_pius
Just out of curiosity, why did the headline get changed? The article title
(and thus the previous headline) was "OpenId ♥ foaf+ssl".

~~~
bblfish
Probably because a lot of twitter clients, or others are no good with Unicode.
TweetDeck for example looses the heart symbol, and I have seen your post come
out as "The article title was "OpenId â™¥ foaf+ssl" here:
[http://www.ubervu.com/conversations/blogs.sun.com/bblfish/en...](http://www.ubervu.com/conversations/blogs.sun.com/bblfish/entry/http_openid4_me_openid_foaf)

~~~
_pius
Yeah, just about what I figured. Thanks for the reply.

